# Mystery Ship - 1940?



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

Can anybody identify this ship, its bow crowded with men?

Possibly bringing back troops from Dunkirk in 1940?

But that's just a guess.

The photograph was taken by Eric Pountney, Wireless Telegraphy Operator on HMS VENOMOUS from 1939-43.

See: http://www.holywellhousepublishing.co.uk/Pountney.html

Bill Forster


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks Like London & N.E.Railways ARCHANGEL
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Archangel-01.html


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

It does look very similar. Which routes would it have been in use on? Perhaps from Harwich to the continent?

Does anybody know whether it was used to bring back troops from Dunkirk? Some of the Isle of Man ferries were.

Bill


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Bill Forster said:


> It does look very similar. Which routes would it have been in use on? Perhaps from Harwich to the continent?
> 
> Does anybody know whether it was used to bring back troops from Dunkirk? Some of the Isle of Man ferries were.
> 
> Bill


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Archangel-03.html


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this: See: http://www.lner.info/ships/GER/stpetersburg.shtml

"Sister to MUNICH and COPENHAGEN. Renamed ARCHANGEL in 1915. Engaged in trooping voyages from Southampton to French ports from 09/1939, and in June 1940 assisted the evacuations from St. Valery, Cherbourg and Jersey. Bombed on 16 May 1941 in 57.55N 02.03W and beached and broke up 5 miles south of Newburgh, while on a trooping voyage from Kirkwall to Aberdeen."

So it could have been going the other wat.

And HMS VENOMOUS escorted the ships taking troops to France from Southampton.

And the photograph was taken by the Wireless Telegrapher on VENOMOUS.

So it all fits in.

Bill


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm satisfied you have correctly identified my "mystery ship" as the LNER ferry ARCHANGEL takling troops of the BEF to France and have added the photograph to this page: http://www.holywellhousepublishing.co.uk/Pountney.html

Thanks for your help.

Bill


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

*LNER Ferry ARCHANGEL as troop transport in 1940*

I have discovered another photograph of what I now believe to be the LNER Ferry ARCHANGEL transporting troops of the BEF to France in 1940. 

It was taken by Lt Peter Kershaw RNVR of HMS VENOMOUS.

Can anybody identify the harbour where this photograph was taken?

Note the railway wagons on the quayside in the distance.

VENOMOUS escorted requisitioned ferries transporting the BEF to France from Southampton to Cherbourg, Le Havre and Brest.

Bill


----------

